# Lyme Disease and Hashimotos



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey everyone I was just curious if anybody knew anything about the connection between lyme disease and hashimotos. I have read that lyme can trigger hashimotos and I kind of wonder if that may be the case with me.


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

You have Lymes disease for sure?


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

No I have tested negative twice for lymes but I have read that the test can be very inaccurate


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bbdailey said:


> Hey everyone I was just curious if anybody knew anything about the connection between lyme disease and hashimotos. I have read that lyme can trigger hashimotos and I kind of wonder if that may be the case with me.


What meds have you been on for the Lyme Disease? When did you get it? Do you test clean now?

If a person is really ill; that can trigger any "autoimmune" disease including Hashimoto's.

I was recently diagnosed w/Lyme Disease. I was on Doxycycaline for several weeks. I will be re-testing whenever my doctor decides when to do that.


----------



## bbdailey (Sep 29, 2011)

I havent taken any medication since my results came up negative. Its probably just a shot in the dark but like I said I just wonder if there is something else going on due to my "normal" labs and lower TPO count.

Andros- what signs and symptoms did you have? Did the treatments help them out?


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

I live in deer country and get tic bites from time to time. I felt achey and nauseous after one that concerned me. I got a test but just to be sure my dr put me on an antibiotic,my test was negative. As I understand the tic needs to have been attached for maybe 24 hours.If you ever get one, remove it and put it in a container and take it to a lab to be tested. That's what folks do around here.


----------



## BuffyFan (May 13, 2011)

what test was used? western blot is best not ELISA. I tested positive for Lyme too, only tested positive for one band though,did you test negative for all bands?

Andros, you need to be on Doxy more than just a couple of weeks, I am on doxy for 3 months now. A couple of weeks is nothing.

a lot of Lyme symptoms are similar to hypothryoidism(I have Hashi's) what made me go to the doctor was the fact that i had tingling in my lips and chin, just the right side, and found out I have a very slight case of bell's palsy...it's not noticeable at all. I really thought the tingling might have been due to low b12 but it wasn't.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I had Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever and Hashi's was diagnosed 2 months later. I didn't even know I had RMSF.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

BuffyFan said:


> what test was used? western blot is best not ELISA. I tested positive for Lyme too, only tested positive for one band though,did you test negative for all bands?
> 
> Andros, you need to be on Doxy more than just a couple of weeks, I am on doxy for 3 months now. A couple of weeks is nothing.
> 
> a lot of Lyme symptoms are similar to hypothryoidism(I have Hashi's) what made me go to the doctor was the fact that i had tingling in my lips and chin, just the right side, and found out I have a very slight case of bell's palsy...it's not noticeable at all. I really thought the tingling might have been due to low b12 but it wasn't.


You are so right about that but we ran into a problem in that I had to be on Amoxicillin 3 times consecutively for osseous surgery and my doctor who is a rheumatologist is going to re-test.

How are you feeling? Do you test negative now?


----------

